# I am not... (The "not" Game)



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

Okay, so I saw this on another forum... and I really like forum games... each post you use a word or group of words that you are _not...


_I'll go first!

I am not....

_blonde _


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 5, 2007)

I am not bubblewrap.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

going to lawschool


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 5, 2007)

I am not interested in going to work today.


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 5, 2007)

happy the weekend's over!


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 5, 2007)

happy with how my makeup looks today....


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 5, 2007)

in a good mental state!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 5, 2007)

hungry.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 5, 2007)

Shimmer.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 5, 2007)

going to school today (tummy ache! UGH)


----------



## Moppit (Feb 5, 2007)

going to work today


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

happy with Ebay right now!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 5, 2007)

... wearing makeup today! lol!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am not looking forward to college tomorrow


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 5, 2007)

... any happier about working today than i was this morning.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

guilty.


----------



## Cdjax (Feb 5, 2007)

ready to work on a school paper that is due tommorrow.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 5, 2007)

I am not sorry to be home now!


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 5, 2007)

standing on one leg hopping about while holding hands with a chicken and singing 'bringin sexy back'.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 5, 2007)

i am not sleepy


----------



## DaizyDeath (Feb 5, 2007)

a whore

hahaha thats just the first thing that came to mind... lol


----------



## Tash (Feb 5, 2007)

...wanting to do homework.


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 5, 2007)

I am totally not liking the heat in san daygo right now.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 5, 2007)

.... going to buy another pair of shoes for 1 month! (ya right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 5, 2007)

staying up late tonight...I am tired!


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 5, 2007)

hungry anymore (just ate dinner)


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

on break =(


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 5, 2007)

a crook


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

a size 2


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 5, 2007)

pregnant


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 5, 2007)

able to find my cat in order to bring her inside of my Mom's house who is out of town. Ugh!


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 6, 2007)

i am not putting mcuh effort into ANYTHING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [i REALLY need to!]


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 6, 2007)

sleepy yet


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

a mother


----------



## Janice (Feb 6, 2007)

working on the projects I should be


----------



## Lady_MAC (Feb 6, 2007)

single


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 6, 2007)

cold.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

the sibling to a sister


----------



## Holly (Feb 6, 2007)

going to buy makeup til barbie collection (God the 15th better hurry up)


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

in a good mood.


----------



## Janice (Feb 6, 2007)

doing laundry :spy:


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 6, 2007)

I am not interesting in fighting with anyone!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

going to the gym today... or tomorrow for that matter. Hehe


----------



## Holly (Feb 6, 2007)

a child


----------



## lightnlovly (Feb 6, 2007)

I am not doing my work---although that's where I'm at!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 6, 2007)

eating....I'm starving though. lol


----------



## medusalox (Feb 7, 2007)

I am not able to pay all my bills this month.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 7, 2007)

I am not filing my income taxes yet


----------



## Cdjax (Feb 7, 2007)

I am not going to be able to stay awake for much longer.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 7, 2007)

smelly


----------



## kradge79 (Feb 8, 2007)

drunk


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 8, 2007)

Comfortable!


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Feb 8, 2007)

a man:shrug:


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not going to buy more than 3 eyeshadows from the Barbie collection.


----------



## lizsybarite (Feb 9, 2007)

heterosexual.


----------



## shlomit_mp (Feb 9, 2007)

going out tinight..


----------



## TangoMango (Feb 10, 2007)

I am not my hair.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 10, 2007)

I am not going to be going to the same college next semester


----------



## Kiseki (Feb 10, 2007)

I am not winning the fight against two blemishes on my forehead.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 12, 2007)

feeling well at this moment


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 14, 2007)

... patient and want MAC to call me for an interview NOW!


----------



## Katura (Feb 15, 2007)

enjoying work today, I'd rather be sleeping or shopping.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Feb 16, 2007)

afraid of the dark.


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 16, 2007)

studying for midterms like I should be!


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 17, 2007)

giving up on my diet!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 17, 2007)

well rested today.


----------



## joycol (Feb 18, 2007)

Doing laundry even though I need to!


----------



## JessieC (Feb 19, 2007)

I am not excited for how cold I will be this weekend


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 19, 2007)

... patient. 
Ring, phone. Ring!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 20, 2007)

i am not having a good skin week...

make it month....


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 20, 2007)

I am not preparing for bathing suit season....arr


----------



## dreaeluna (Mar 9, 2007)

paying the stupid IRS $4,000.00....but i am going to MAC today !


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 9, 2007)

a snob 

(my friends call me snob b/c i used to go to private school 3 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## medusalox (Apr 5, 2007)

I am not....

...excited about working in the unseasonably cold weather tomorrow.


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 5, 2007)

sleepy


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Apr 5, 2007)

i am not happy about the fact that it was SNOWING in NJ today and it is April 5 =(


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 6, 2007)

not happy that spektra like to boot me out and make me log in for every comment grrrr...

what i wanted to post originally.. is that i'm not sleep at 3:00am and have to wake up for work at 6:00am posting on spektra!!... (i  slept from 7:30pm-1:00am)


----------



## Holly (Apr 6, 2007)

I am not happy that my computer has been rebooting itself every 12 seconds multiple times during the day.


----------



## geeko (Apr 7, 2007)

I am not buying any more make up for the next one monh


----------



## xiahe (Apr 9, 2007)

...a prostitute


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 9, 2007)

I am not Canadian.


----------



## geeko (Apr 10, 2007)

I am not liking some of the ministers in my country's government.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 10, 2007)

I am not an idol, see this pedestal is high and I'm afraid of heights.


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Apr 10, 2007)

happy


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2007)

a bitch


----------



## sharyn (Apr 10, 2007)

going to the club just because of the bartender


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2007)

I am NOT happy about the dress I have to wear for my sisters wedding.


----------

